# Avalon's twins



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

[attachment=0:2fq1q9xs]083.JPG[/attachment:2fq1q9xs]Fairlea Avalon kidded twin buck/doe - this afternoon.
[attachment=1:2fq1q9xs]095.JPG[/attachment:2fq1q9xs]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute Congrats!!!


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Very Cute! :stars:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Awe so cute. Love the colors.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!! :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very, very cute    Congratulations!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So flippin cute!! Love the color! 
I didnt know she was fairlea! My doe pheobe is from there


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Verrrrry cute. Love the colours. Congrats.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations! Very pretty kids..


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute kids  :thumbup: Grats


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats, they are really cute. Very glad everything went well!


----------

